# lycos.de



## Nino (22. August 2002)

Hi.
Bei lycos.de kann ich kein Webspace registrieren.
Bei der Anmeldung kommt so ein Sicherheitscode als Bild den man eingeben muss (kennt Ihr bestimmt).
Wenn ich den eingebe und registrieren will, sagt der, dass der Sicherheitscode falsch ist. Ist er aber nicht!
Ist das bei euch auch so?
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. August 2002)

Da ist den Programmierern vermutlich ein Fehler bei den Sicherheitsroutinen passiert. Probier's morgen oder übermorgen noch mal, dann sollte der bestimmt behoben sein.


----------



## |mo| (23. August 2002)

hi!

Falls Lycos immer noch nicht gehen sollte, guck doch einfach mal auf webhostlist.de. Da findest du garantiert ein angebot was deinen Wünschen entspricht! (z.B. unter den Preis-Top10)

Greetz |mo|


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. August 2002)

Sofern du keinen kostenlosen Space willst, würde ich eher empfehlen, im WHL-Forum nachzufragen, da du dort viele (z.T. auch individuelle) Angebote bekommst.


----------

